# how much sleep ?



## Tracylou (May 6, 2005)

Hi

how much sleep should my 7 week old be having ? He seems to sleep an awful lot compared to other babies his age !

Thanks in advance
Tracy


----------



## gerbera (Aug 4, 2008)

hi! 
most people would say how lucky you are but it is worrying when they are not doing what everyone else seems to be!
are you having him weighed regularly? is he putting on weight steadily and following his centile line? if he is i don't think you have too much to worry about! feeding and weight gain are good indicators of a baby's well being. was he jaundiced at all? and is the rest of his development the same as his"friends" id he starting to smile, fix on you? have a chat with your h.v  but its sounds to me that you have a fab baby who is doing what he should!
Andrea


----------



## Tracylou (May 6, 2005)

Hi Andrea

I have him weighed every week and he is putting about 7oz a week on and is just above average but following his centile line.

He was slightly jaundice for the first 2 weeks.  He does look at us and smiles (although not as often as I'd like him to smile - probably as he is asleep so much! lol !   )

Thanks for the reassurance, think tomorrow I will note down how long he is awake for starting from his feed about 8am.

Tracy
x


----------



## gerbera (Aug 4, 2008)

he looks gorgous! enjoy the peace! lol! x


----------



## Tracylou (May 6, 2005)

Hi Andrea

Here is what happened today, does it seem normal ? 

08.45 - woke up
09.00 - took 4oz and fell back to sleep
10.30 - awake but still sleepy
11.30 - wanted more food, had 1 1/2 oz  and fell asleep taking bottle
14.30 - I woke him to change his bum before I went to dentist
14.40 - mum fed him - took 6 1/2 oz
16.30 - wanted more food - took 2 1/2 oz and fell asleep
17.40 - woke up so put him in the bath
18.10 - wanted feeding - took 6 1/2 oz 
18.45 - put him in his cot as he was falling asleep - slept till 21.45
22.00 - took 6 1/2 oz
23.20 - fell asleep
23.45 - wide awake
01.00 - took 3 oz milk
02.30 - fell asleep
05.15 - woke up - took 6 oz but was sick with about half of it coming back
05.45 - asleep
09.00 - wide awake- only took 4 oz again though.

Thanks for your opinion - Tracy


----------



## gerbera (Aug 4, 2008)

hiya
that sounds fine! how much does he weigh by the way? He is taking a lot of milk! nothing wrong with it but is he a pretty big baby? 
andrea


----------

